# Ms Pixie is 12 years old today



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2022)

This is my Grandfurkid Ms Pixie.. who  I call Pixielicious.. she is 12 today... and the youngest of my DD's 3 remaining dogs...

Daughter sent these pics at lunchtime today.. she goes home from work at lunchtime to let her dogs out to pee.. and today she gave Pixie her birthday cake, which DD bakes every year for all of them, made from liver, and all doggie delicious things..


----------



## Pepper (Apr 26, 2022)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 26, 2022)

She's a gorgeous girl! My daughter makes dog-safe treats too. These pooches get better care than some children.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2022)

Pinky said:


> She's a gorgeous girl! My daughter makes dog-safe treats too. These pooches get better care than some children.


yes you're absolutely right, my dd's dogs get the best of treatment, they're considered first before anything else..


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> This is my Grandfurkid Ms Pixie.. who  I call Pixielicious.. she is 12 today... and the youngest of my DD's 3 remaining dogs...
> 
> Daughter sent these pics at lunchtime today.. she goes home from work at lunchtime to let her dogs out to pee.. and today she gave Pixie her birthday cake, which DD bakes every year for all of them, made from liver, and all doggie delicious things..


Happy 12th birthday, young lady!  Would your momma share her recipe for birthday cake?  Sounds delicious!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> Happy 12th birthday, young lady!  Would your momma share her recipe for birthday cake?  Sounds delicious!


I'm sure she will, she bakes the same doggie cakes for them every birthday..I'll send her a text now, and hopefully she'll reply when she gets home from work..


----------



## Jules (Apr 26, 2022)

Happy Birthday, sweetie pie.  You’re looking good.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2022)

Well apparently  I was wrong, my dd didn't make pixies' cake this year, someone else did, she didn't say who tho'.... but This is the recipe for the doggie birthday cake she's used in the past ...


1 cup flour
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/8 cup vegetable oil
1/4 cup natural peanut butter Do NOT use a peanut butter with Xylitol as it's dangerous to dogs. Check ingredients!
1/2 cup applesauce go with plain, unsweetened
1/2 cup pumpkin puree make sure you use pure pumpkin, not canned pumpkin pie mix
1 egg
Frosting​
1/2 cup plain Greek yogurt
1/4 cup peanut butter
Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
In a large bowl, combine flour and baking soda.
In a separate bowl mix together vegetable oil, peanut butter, applesauce and pumpkin puree. Once combined, mix in egg and mix until combined.
Combine wet and dry ingredients and stir until combined.
Pour mixture into an 8" round pan (a square pan can also be used) that has been greased with oil.
Bake for approximately 25-30 minutes or until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean and the cake springs back when pressed lightly.
Allow to cool on a wire rack prior to removing from pan.
After cooling, add frosting if desired.
Frosting​
Mix Greek yogurt and peanut butter until well combined. Spread over cake. If not serving immediately, store in refrigerator.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> This is my Grandfurkid Ms Pixie.. who  I call Pixielicious.. she is 12 today... and the youngest of my DD's 3 remaining dogs...
> 
> Daughter sent these pics at lunchtime today.. she goes home from work at lunchtime to let her dogs out to pee.. and today she gave Pixie her birthday cake, which DD bakes every year for all of them, made from liver, and all doggie delicious things..


Happy Birthday Pixie!


----------



## Kika (Apr 26, 2022)

Happy Birthday to Ms Pixie !  Many more to come.
She is beautiful!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> This is the recipe for the doggie birthday cake she's used in the past ...
> 
> 
> 1 cup flour
> ...


Great!  All of these things can be human-grade, so I can share my Foxy's next birthday cake!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> Great!  All of these things can be human-grade, so I can share my Foxy's next birthday cake!


you can if you wish...


----------



## katlupe (Apr 26, 2022)

Pixie is adorable! Happy Birthday to her!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Pixie is adorable! Happy Birthday to her!
> 
> View attachment 218866


thanks all... Kat .. I'll send that to my DD..how sweet ...


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 26, 2022)

*Love the pictures.  Happy birthday Ms. Pixie*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2022)

Adorable photos Holly!  Happy Birthday hugs and kisses from me to the lovely Ms. Pixie.  Love your nickname for such a sweet girl!


----------



## MickaC (Apr 26, 2022)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Ms Pixie.
You’re a SWEET LITTLE BIRTHDAY GIRL.
Have FUN.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Apr 26, 2022)

Happy Birthday, Ms Pixie!


----------



## Oldntired (Apr 26, 2022)

Awww…what a cutie pie


----------

